# TC (Thompson Center) venture predator series



## landen

any one see this looks sweet...it only comes in 4 cal. tho 204,223,22 250 and 308 is 308 a varmit round.Iam wondering why the jump to 308 i would love it in a 243 but its a no go for that...


----------



## youngdon

.308 is not considered a varmint round. But is probably a big seller for deer and elk sized game. Why is the .243 a no go?


----------



## landen

i called them today and they only make it in the 4 cal i said about why i dont know they make a 243 but not in the predator series...


----------



## ebbs

landen said:


> i called them today and they only make it in the 4 cal i said about why i dont know they make a 243 but not in the predator series...


What would your main purpose be for it?!


----------



## landen

deer and yotes, i already have a 22 250 i was looking for a 243 and i like tc alot...


----------



## youngdon

That's to bad but a standard weight barrel should do fine as long as you aren't shooting PD's in rapid succession.


----------



## showmeyote

Mine isnt a venture but its the pro hunter, i like to shoot this gun, it is a blast to shoot, and has alot of range.


----------



## youngdon

Nice gun SMY is that a varmint weight barrel ? I have thought of trading my Contender frame and barrels or an Encore. I think I have that same couch.


----------



## showmeyote

Its the same barrel as most the other pro hunters, 28'' fluted heavy... I hate my couch, lol I need to post up some better pics of some of my armory.... and thank you YD..


----------

